# Allot of fun with my CNC



## Claudelaj (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi,

This is my second thread and I will post the fun I have with my Stinger 1.

I started by doing carving and the result is incredible with allots of details.
This moose carving toke more than 100 hours to make. The size is 18" x 22" made in maple. I tried to replicate with mahogany but the result was really bad, so I quite for a wild.

Now I am doing cutting with plans that I bought.

Here is a TREX and a rooster.

Till next project...

Claude


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice work, Claude! Yes, seeing the assembled end product after a cut session is one major part of the fun of CNCing. You have stumbled into what for many is a very enjoyable "secret". Keep up the great work!


----------



## Claudelaj (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Thinker!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work Claude.


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Nice work! Where can I get the plans for the T-Rex?


----------



## Claudelaj (Nov 30, 2014)

Fasteddie58 said:


> Nice work! Where can I get the plans for the T-Rex?


Hi Eddie,

I bought it at makecnc.com

Respect
Claude


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*wow !!*

Really neat Claude, I like it a lot. Thanks for posting


----------



## BenAtar (Nov 9, 2014)

Very good Claude, thanks for sharing.


----------

